# my cages :)



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

on the left the cage of my boy Paddo & his girl Cujo
on the right the cage of my 8 other guys :wink:


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, how long did it take you to collect all that?

Very impressive cages...


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

Vixie said:


> Wow, how long did it take you to collect all that?
> 
> Very impressive cages...


I started with my first 2 rats on oktober 4th 2002 :wink: I started with the biggest cage I could found (3 layer terenziani) and they got bigger and bigger   

The right one is 2 cages on eachother :wink:


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Just...wow. 

I could only dream of giving my rats something like that!


----------



## carlylox (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow,...your cages look great! Lucky ratties  

We've just ordered our boys a new cage (Ferplast Tower), should be roughly the same size as one of yours. I can't wait :wink: 
That is until it comes to cleaning it out :roll:

We already have shed loads of hammocks and bits to fill it up with. Went on a big spending spree with my OH this month. Not the greatest idea really,....we're trying to buy a house! :lol: Oh well, ratties come first x


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

the Ferplast tower is an exact copy of my tower  
Mine are 2 Ferplast FuretXL on top of eachother, the only differance is the tower has an extra floor in the middle of the cage :wink: and the weels :wink: 

I like mine better though, it's cheaper, I don't like the middle floor in the tower, and the weels, they'll come eventually (my boyfriend is going to make me a new floor with weels :wink: )


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats Awsome


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I wish I had a cage like that


----------



## fiddlinboy (Jan 31, 2007)

very awsome


----------



## ruth-less (May 11, 2009)

awesome


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

ruth-less said:


> awesome


You do know this thread is over 2 years old?


----------

